# You might be from Canada.......



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Forget ********...

Here is what Jeff Foxworthy has to say about Canadians, during a recent appearance at Caesars in Windsor :

If someone in a Home Depot store

Offers you assistance and they don't work there,
You may live in Canada .

If you've worn shorts and a parka at the same time,
You may live in Canada .

If you've had a lengthy telephone conversation
With someone who dialed a wrong number,
You may live in Canada .

If 'Vacation' means going anywhere
South of Detroit for the weekend,
You may live in Canada .

If you measure distance in hours,
You may live in Canada .

If you know several people
Who have hit a deer more than once,
You may live in Canada .

If you have switched from 'heat' to 'A/C'
In the same day and back again,
You may live in Canada .

If you can drive 90 km/hr through 2 feet of snow
During a raging blizzard without flinching,
You may live in Canada .

If you install security lights on your house and garage,
But leave both unlocked,
You may live in Canada .

If you carry jumper cables in your car
And your wife knows how to use them,
You may live in Canada .

If you design your kid's Halloween costume
To fit over a snowsuit,
You may live in Canada .

If the speed limit on the highway is 80 km --
You're going 95 and everybody is passing you,
You may live in Canada .

If driving is better in the winter
Because the potholes are filled with snow,
You may live in Canada .

If you know all 4 seasons:
Almost winter, winter, still winter,
and road construction,
You may live in Canada .

If you have more miles
On your snow blower than your car,
You may live in Canada .

If you find -2 degrees 'a little chilly',
You may live in Canada .

If you actually understand these jokes,
and forward them to all your friends,
you definitely are Canadian and proud to be.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Canada? almost all those descriptions apply to me and a lot of people I know in my area!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

A lot of that sounds like it is around here too....


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Ralph you ARE getting accustomed to our ways, is a move to the Great White North in the future?

Jeff forgot one though

When you delay hauling hay till the river freezes over so you can take a shortcut and save three hrs, you may live in Canada


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe I am Canadien?

As to the Home Depot question: isn't that your only way to get someone to help you the there? Ask another shopper.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> If you have switched from 'heat' to 'A/C'
> In the same day and back again,
> You may live in Canada .


I have been to Canada, in the summer.

But we still do this one here in Florida this time o' year.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Canada: America's hat.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> If you have switched from 'heat' to 'A/C'
> In the same day and back again,
> You may live in Canada .


Yeah, my favorite is when my wife has the heat running downstairs and my daughter has the a/c running upstairs. I just sit on the stairs and cry....


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

RockmartGA said:


> Yeah, my favorite is when my wife has the heat running downstairs and my daughter has the a/c running upstairs. I just sit on the stairs and cry....


I can relate. When my daughters were teenagers, they'd run around the house in shorts and t shirts, turn the thermostat up to 80, (minus 30 outside), and wonder why I had to stoke up the wood stove so often. Now I go and visit them and have to wear 14 layers as they have they're thermostat set at 62. [email protected]#$%^^&


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

My wife & kids like it set on about 70 in the hot weather & 80 on cold days & nights. (Winter don't matter to much here, right now it's 81* outside. )


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

minus 27 this morning Urednecku do you need some help down there?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

carcajou said:


> minus 27 this morning......


Yeah, but it's a dry cold.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL LOL LOL

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, I HATE winter


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

carcajou said:


> minus 27 this morning Urednecku do you need some help down there?


sure, come-on-down!! I'll have a cold beer waitin'


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

carcajou said:


> minus 27 this morning Urednecku do you need some help down there?


You need a shop like the one described in the Cold Weather Shop thread.

Ralph


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> You need a shop like the one described in the Cold Weather Shop thread.
> 
> Ralph


Sure looks nice but that is for BTO's not a little guy like me.


----------

